# 'comfort' films..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening chaps, well as its been snowing non-stop here today (about 8" deep in the garden when i went to check my products in the shed earlier), ive been watching a fair few dvds ive not watched for a while - namely the die hard trilogy and all the lethal weapon flicks. anyone else dig out some decent (not 'adult themed' ones) whilst being stuck in by the weather?

kev


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Blade and Matrix Trilogy. Could watch them all day long.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Will-S said:


> Blade and Matrix Trilogy. Could watch them all day long.


blade yes, but matrix films have too much CGI for me..


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

rambo series


----------



## Ph1L (Sep 12, 2008)

The Bourne Trilogy :thumb:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the batmans (it gets so bad after batman returns lol)


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Watched Casino Royal yesterday, currently watching Batman.

Both on blueray and have to say really superb.

I've also just dug out Bad Boys I and II (one being the best !) and Ronin.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Love 'little miss sunshine' 




If you're looking for 'comfort' don't watch Orphan...........EEK! :doublesho


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Matrix Trilogy
Bourne Trilogy
Gone In 60 Seconds
Star Trek
Dark Knight

All in HD btw.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Off the top of my head..

Bourne movies. 
Lord of the Rings triology.
All four Alien movies.
X Men - the first two.
Mission Impossible films.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Shawshank and Green Mile.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Godfather (all of em)


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

With around 900 films in my collection I would suggest

Ferris Bullers Day Off
Black Hawk Down
Bourne 1-3
Transfomers (but very long film and a bit of a marmite film)
Ronin
if feeling childish The Goonies


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Shawshank, Ferris Bullers Day Off and I still love Mallrats.


----------



## Knight Rider (Jun 17, 2008)

Went back to my childhood and watched the original 3 Indiana Jones movies at the weekend.

Got Ferris and the Goonies lined up for next Sat !


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Back to the future!


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

If i told you my comfort films youd think i should have a vagina :lol:


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Dig out...

The Lost Boys..
Stand by Me..
The Hangover..


Love these films.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Dipesh said:


> Back to the future!


will watch one of those tonight me thinks


----------



## Russ_C (Dec 27, 2009)

Stand By Me - Classic! :thumb:


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Ronin
Heat
Gladiator
Braveheart
Highlander

To name but a few


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

Oops and forgot

Indiana Jones the full set!!!!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Battle royale.


----------



## andypp (Aug 21, 2009)

Great escape


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Back To The Future Trilogy
Raiders of the lost Ark
The Usual Suspects
The Spy Who Loved Me
Crash


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Trainspotting
Leon
La Haine

All on Blu Ray and are some of my all time favourites :thumb:


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

J3FVW said:


> Trainspotting
> Leon
> *La Haine*
> 
> All on Blu Ray and are some of my all time favourites :thumb:


Quality choice there..

Really can't beat Project A, Police Story for pure action.

One movie i can watch over and over is Shoalin Drunkard


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Holy thread resurection Batman!!! :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> Holy thread resurection Batman!!! :lol:


seconded :doublesho


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

commando
die hard
lethal weapon 

classics!


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

J3FVW said:


> Trainspotting
> *Leon*
> La Haine
> 
> All on Blu Ray and are some of my all time favourites :thumb:


A stunning film. Excellent choice :thumb:

Heres my top ten in no particular order...

Das Boot
Appocalypse Now
Downfall
Full Metal Jacket
Deer Hunter
Zulu
The man who would be king
Boiler Room
Wall Street
Leon


----------

